# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker Client 1.00.0717 ( Huawei E1732 and E1550 Idea India automatic lock )

## mohamed73

*DC-Unlocker Client 1.00.0717    Huawei E1732 and E1550 Idea India automatic lock
to first sim inserted bug fixed. 
Official Download link - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

